# Sony announces best ever 1st Qtr profit.



## jeffa4444 (Aug 1, 2017)

Backed by strong sales of smart phone components, cameras and games revenues Sony announces best ever 1st Quarter with $ 730M profit (four times the profit from a year earlier) 

The profit surge comes partially from its sensor business now fully recovered from the earthquakes. 

Source: BBC News


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2017)

Using forum logic, this obviously means that Sony is *******!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 1, 2017)

jeffa4444 said:


> Backed by strong sales of smart phone components, cameras and games revenues Sony announces best ever 1st Quarter with $ 730M profit (four times the profit from a year earlier)
> 
> The profit surge comes partially from its sensor business now fully recovered from the earthquakes.
> 
> Source: BBC News



"Lies, damned lies, and statistics." Four times more than when they shut down from an earthquake, with warnings for a downgrade in sensor demand for the year from a forecast from just a couple of months ago. Gaming profit, the traditional cash cow of the group, down 60%. Group profits 12% below analyst estimates.

Not ******* but not as rosy a picture as the headlines might imply, and constantly below estimates.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Backed by strong sales of smart phone components, cameras and games revenues Sony announces best ever 1st Quarter with $ 730M profit (four times the profit from a year earlier)
> ...



It did say "best ever" - is this untrue - just wondering?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



Yes, but if you just bought another company then it should be, and Sony have bought other companies in the sensor manufacturing arena. So the analysts project an income for the combined group and Sony are missing those projections, and they are downgrading annual projections. So not as bullish as "highest 1st quarter profits ever" would have you believe. 

Mind you 'the market' like what the current boss is doing and like the multi billion dollar gamble he has made with putting a lot of his eggs in the sensor manufacturing basket, funny because that is the area of the business with the biggest annual downgrade due to the availability of cheaper sensors. Go figure.....


----------

